# How long would it take to carve a bear



## PGFMAN (May 3, 2011)

How long would it take to get good enough to carve a decent looking bear. Starting experience being felling trees like a hurricane but no real finesse.


----------



## discounthunter (May 4, 2011)

1 minute to 100 years. depends on the person,tools,wood and learning curve.

you wont know till you try,then try again.worst case you have funny loooking firewood and a lot of saw dust/chips.


----------



## PGFMAN (May 4, 2011)

Hahaha thanks. I tried an owl today and it turned out pretty good. What do you guys think.


----------



## ctrees4$ (May 5, 2011)

I think the bear should take you 100 years..:msp_w00t:


----------

